# Confesso



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2012)

Ho ucciso Mattia alle prime luci dell'alba.
ha osato svegliarmi alle sette per propinarmi yogurt con fettine di pesca fresca.
Peccato che fosse  il primo sonno che facevo ininterrotta dopo giorni di dolori e quindi...
L'ho ucciso. Ho dovuto. Basta farlo soffrire. Poi io sono per l'eutanasia e lui anche quindi.
Basta.

Ho fatto una roba pulita comunque. L'ho soffocato prima con il mio cameltoe, poi quando stava rantolando gli ho dato il colpo di grazia con le sempre mie ( e di Sbri) chiappe prensili.
Ho avuto qualche difficoltà nel farlo a pezzi perchè sono ancora un pò debole quindi la mannaia, quando incontrava le ossa, faceva fatica.

Ma comunque devo ringraziare la Cianciulli che mi ha insegnato una tecnica veloce di smembramento senza fare troppo casino in giro, poi l'ho sciolto  nell'acido e quando si è liquefatto tutto ho sciacquato la vasca.

E mi sono depilata la guest star star che stava diventando davvero randagia. Un raccapriccio totale.


Ho sentito Manager.
Uscita dall'ennesima visita stamattina gli ho scritto.
Mi ha chiesto quando ritiravo questi esami.
_Giovedi mattina_ ho risposto.
_Dammi l'indirizzo del tuo laboratorio analisi. Non voglio accompagnarti. Voglio prendere un caffè con te. Scusami ma oggi sono impegnatissimo.
Quindi a giovedi mattina.
_

E' dal motel che non lo vedo.
Allora..quali erano i tre punti fermi?
Primo. Non gli farò flap flap mai più.
Secondo. Se me lo fa lui cedo.
Terzo..non mi ricordo un cazzo.


:scared:


----------



## Leda (24 Luglio 2012)

Muahuauhauhauhua, sei nel caccone!!! :risata:


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2012)

Di solito non leggo i blog (non solo questi qui legati a questo sito, dico in generale), però mi spiace leggere che stai poco bene. Spero tu ti riprenda presto e ritorni a fare tanti pompini e succhiotti alle palle. E comunque ammazza quanto scrivi! Vabbè, tolgo il disturbo.


----------



## Eliade (24 Luglio 2012)

Leda;bt4672 ha detto:
			
		

> Muahuauhauhauhua, sei nel caccone!!! :risata:


Quoto!! :risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow;bt4673 ha detto:
			
		

> Di solito non leggo i blog (non solo questi qui legati a questo sito, dico in generale), però mi spiace leggere che stai poco bene. Spero tu ti riprenda presto e ritorni a fare tanti pompini e succhiotti alle palle. E comunque ammazza quanto scrivi! Vabbè, tolgo il disturbo.


beh...tanti pompini non lo diresti se fossi a conoscenza del fatto che io li faccio a squalo e sono tutti terrorizzati, anche se in effetti Cattivik, Il Conte, Kikko64 e non ricordo chi si erano offerti volontari per impararmi ma poi non se n'è fatto più nulla. E Monsieur Mad ha scritto una perla notevole sulla fellatio che ho studiato moltissimo ma...inutile. faccio i soffocotti a squalo.

Per il resto ti invito sul blog quando c'è qualche argomento interessante. Chissà quale porcata ci verrà in mente...


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2012)

leda. Eliade. 
Che cazzo ridete?
Io non sono nel caccone. E' un uomo gentile, che mi vuole benescared e che si preoccupa della mia salute ed evidentemente vuole vedere le analisi con i suoi occhi per essere sicuro che magari vada davvero tutto bene. 
Non credo proprio che voglia affrontare discorsi seri.
Non ce ne motivo tra l'altro.










vero?


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4678 ha detto:
			
		

> beh...tanti pompini non lo diresti se fossi a conoscenza del fatto che io li faccio a squalo e sono tutti terrorizzati, anche se in effetti Cattivik, Il Conte, Kikko64 e non ricordo chi si erano offerti volontari per *impararmi *ma poi non se n'è fatto più nulla. E Monsieur Mad ha scritto una perla notevole sulla fellatio che ho studiato moltissimo ma...inutile. faccio i soffocotti a squalo.
> 
> Per il resto ti invito sul blog quando c'è qualche argomento interessante. Chissà quale porcata ci verrà in mente...


Insegnarmi. Macchè terrorizzati, a meno che non stacchi via i peni a morsi non è mica tutto sto dramma. Mavvà. Basta che non usi troppo i denti ma quella è pur sempre una preferenza mia, ad alcuni piace, tipo Oscuro che ama farsi addentare la palla destra. Perchè poi proprio la destra non è dato saperlo e credo proprio non lo sapremo mai.


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow;bt4680 ha detto:
			
		

> Insegnarmi. Macchè terrorizzati, a meno che non stacchi via i peni a morsi non è mica tutto sto dramma. Mavvà. Basta che non usi troppo i denti ma quella è pur sempre una preferenza mia, ad alcuni piace, tipo Oscuro che ama farsi addentare la palla destra. Perchè poi proprio la destra non è dato saperlo e credo proprio non lo sapremo mai.


impararmi. Ho dimenticato di metterlo in corsivo. uso parole sbagliate apposta nel mio scrivere, altre inventate e altre ancora storpiate.
Ti perdono perchè non sai.

Sulla palla destra di oscuro non azzardo ipotesi ma sarei troppo anche per lui.
Leggenda narra che morda proprio.
Mattia quando gli propongo un soffocotto si ritira terrorizzato e fa testamento.
manager invece sembra soddisfatto ma...credo che lui non faccia testo.

Infatti quando mi avvicino con la bocca, e non lo tocco ancora con le labbra. già geme...
Non so...ho il dubbio che sia un pianto soffocato.
Non mi capacito _per sul serio._


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4681 ha detto:
			
		

> impararmi. Ho dimenticato di metterlo in corsivo. uso parole sbagliate apposta nel mio scrivere, altre inventate e altre ancora storpiate.
> Ti perdono perchè non sai.
> 
> Sulla palla destra di oscuro non azzardo ipotesi ma sarei troppo anche per lui.
> ...


Oscuro morde? Bè a volte anch'io. Mica a sangue. Però, sai com'è, nella foga.
Non so, boh. Ho idea che tra tutt'e due, dico l'ufficiale e il gentiluomo, non è che ci cacci tanto, sessualmente parlando. Opinione spassionatissima e per sommi capi, chiaramente. Che poi ho letto pure la scorsa puntata del blog e spiluccato un pò qui e lì, e francamente io a sto Mattia al posto tuo penso che lo prenderei a calci un culo da qui a Plutone, diciamo.


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow;bt4682 ha detto:
			
		

> Oscuro morde? Bè a volte anch'io. Mica a sangue. Però, sai com'è, nella foga.
> Non so, boh. Ho idea che tra tutt'e due, dico l'ufficiale e il gentiluomo, non è che ci cacci tanto, sessualmente parlando. Opinione spassionatissima e per sommi capi, chiaramente. Che poi ho letto pure la scorsa puntata del blog e spiluccato un pò qui e lì, e francamente io a sto Mattia al posto tuo penso che lo prenderei a calci un culo da qui a Plutone, diciamo.


...........mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere sia su ufficiale sia su gentiluomo....
temo che la mia carriera da diversamente fedele debba essere interrotta....Ormai basta. Troppo vecchia.

mattia me lo tengo. Alla fine la maggior parte del tempo non lascia peli in giro e non sporca fuori dalla sabbietta.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2012)

Lo so che te lo tieni. Purtroppo (o magari anche no), sono io ad essere talebano per queste cose.


----------



## Tebe (24 Luglio 2012)

Joey Blow;bt4685 ha detto:
			
		

> Lo so che te lo tieni. Purtroppo (o magari anche no), sono io ad essere talebano per queste cose.


no dai. Ognuno ha i propri talebanismi. Secondo me semplicemente si sceglie ciò che è più conforme mettendo sulla bilancia pregi e difetti.

Poi magari fra un anno sono in giamaica a fare la manutengola di un bordello per sole donne e single...

chissà...


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4686 ha detto:
			
		

> no dai. Ognuno ha i propri talebanismi. Secondo me semplicemente si sceglie ciò che è più conforme mettendo sulla bilancia pregi e difetti.
> 
> Poi magari fra un anno sono in giamaica a fare la manutengola di un bordello per sole donne e single...
> 
> chissà...


No, boh. No. Ci sono cose dalle quali non si può prescindere. Meglio, dalle quali io non prescindo. Cioè, per rapportarci alla terminologia di pregi e difetti, sono difetti capitali che annullano tutti gli eventuali pregi. Vabbè, comunque senza addentrarci troppo nel discorso, che è lungo e non mi va di sozzarti il blog, se stai bene così, stai bene così.
Che poi in Giamaica ci vanno un sacco di americane, ti direbbe bene di sicuro.


----------



## perplesso (25 Luglio 2012)

parvemi di capire dal tono del pezzo che vada decisamente meglio


----------



## ToyGirl (25 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4684 ha detto:
			
		

> ...........mi avvalgo della facoltà di non rispondere sia su ufficiale sia su gentiluomo....
> *temo che la mia carriera da diversamente fedele debba essere interrotta....Ormai basta. Troppo vecchia.*
> 
> mattia me lo tengo. Alla fine la maggior parte del tempo non lascia peli in giro e non sporca fuori dalla sabbietta.


Ma che diciiiii! Non esisteeee  

Interrompere l'infedeltà per paura di essere troppo vecchi è un sacrilegio...

Al massimo puoi interromperla per aMMore ma forse Mattia prima ha bisogno di essere un po' educato ad amarti come vuoi tu, dato che per ora mi sembra che ti faccia incazzare un po' troppo spesso...


----------



## lothar57 (25 Luglio 2012)

cara Tebe ho passato due giorni da morire..ieri ho preso 2 caffe'in mezz'ora..al mattino non  stavo in piedi,fatica a guidare e lavorare.E da cretino ho preso coscienza solo ieri sera.. grande amico mi ha invitato a cena..e ho dovuto rifiutare..be'lui mi fa'..che cazzo aspetti a curarti??la morale comunque e'che io ne ho parlato con lui e con mia moglie,che e'al mare...alle''altre''non dico nulla.poi fare vedere gli esami....Tebe..ti sei rincretinita????
sono amanti..punto...voi siete su brutta strada..a quando la spesa con manager mano nella mano????


----------



## Leda (25 Luglio 2012)

Il mio gatto vi guarda.

























Non resisto. :risata:


----------

